# How do you put Accuweather info box in your signature.



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I have seen some folks with an Accuweather local weather box in thier sigs. Howd you do it. I searched Accuweather to no avail...


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Never mind.. I got it to work but it took too many characters and I wasnt able to add any personal info to the sig after I did it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

/////


----------

